# Bath/Bristol/South West.. UK



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi there is there anyone here within this distance?

If you are up for getting in touch, even if just emailing, I would be glad to recieve your messages.

I'm a freindly person and interested in making freinds with people who are going through the same **** as me. Life is hard sometimes but it helps having people there who are able to understand and maybe have a laugh with too... Afterall, that is what life is about.


----------

